# [Titan Quest] Quest verbuggt, was tun?



## Iceman (17. Februar 2008)

Hab grad mal wieder TQ gespielt und stehe mit meinem Charakter nun beim Quest Invocation in Memphis (2. Akt). Ich hab beide Questitems gesammelt, aber wenn ich den Imhotep anspreche sagt er mir nur, dass man das Ritual starten könnte, wenn ich ihm das andere Item bringe.

Habe in anderen Foren den Tipp gefunden die neusten .que Dateien aus dem Speicherverzeichnis des Charakters zu löschen, dass hilft, wenn ich die ersten 2-3 Dateien wegnehme garnicht und wenn ich alle neueren Dateien rausnehme ist Imhotep ganz weg.

Gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit das noch zu korrigieren oder kann ich meinen Charakter wegwerfen?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2008)

was sind das nochmal für items? vielleicht kannst du ja das ritual nun einfach selber starten?


----------



## Solon25 (17. Februar 2008)

Herbboy am 17.02.2008 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> was sind das nochmal für items? vielleicht kannst du ja das ritual nun einfach selber starten?


Das ist son' Medaillion und ein Stab mit Fassung. Bringt man es zu ihm, setzt er es zusammen. Hab das vorgestern noch mit einem meiner Charas gemacht, klappte also. Hab aber erst alle Gräber gemacht und zudem noch den _Stab des Khufu_ dabei gehabt den ich dann auch noch abgeben konnte.

Warum das bei dir nicht klappt weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## Iceman (17. Februar 2008)

Herbboy am 17.02.2008 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> was sind das nochmal für items? vielleicht kannst du ja das ritual nun einfach selber starten?



Eye of Chaos und Hand of Balance. Laut Walkthrough sollte der Imhotep nu neben dem großen Tor stehen (drittes Tor raus aus Memphis, welches durch das Quest verschlossen ist) und man soll das Quest beenden können durch Ansprechen. Bei mir steht er noch unten vor der Treppe und es geht halt nicht weiter.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2008)

Iceman am 17.02.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 17.02.2008 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielleicht musst den gegensatnd erst in die hand nehmen, oder umgekert: du hast ihn ausgerüstet, musst ihn aber ganz normal nur als gegenstand im gepäck haben...? wüßte sonst auch nix mehr.

erinnere mich vage an die quest.


----------



## Solon25 (17. Februar 2008)

Nee, hatte es auch nur im Gepäck und ihn dann angesprochen. Die Gräber hast du alle 8 gemacht? Also die bei dem Reisepunkt hinter Fayun.


----------



## Iceman (17. Februar 2008)

Solon25 am 17.02.2008 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, hatte es auch nur im Gepäck und ihn dann angesprochen. Die Gräber hast du alle 8 gemacht? Also die bei dem Reisepunkt hinter Fayun.



Bin ich grad nicht sicher, aber prinzipiell sollte man die Quest ja abgeben können, waren ja alle Haken im Questlog. Ich bin da irgendwann auch schonmal vorbei gekommen, war schonmal weiter im Spiel, hab dann aber irgendwann den Speicherstand gelöscht gehabt...

Mittlerweile ist glaub ich sowieso alles kaputt, hab, obwohl ich die .que Dateien wieder in das entsprechende Verzeichnis kopiert hab, keine Quests mehr im Log und Imhotep ist ganz weg...


----------



## Goddess (17. Februar 2008)

Bevor du Imhotep ansprichst, leg das Auge ab, klick dich durch den Dialog, nimm das Auge wieder auf, und sprich ihn erneut an. Wenn es geklappt hat, sollte er mit dem Ritual beginnen, und das Spiel kann weiter gehen.


----------



## Solon25 (17. Februar 2008)

Falls das auch nicht klappt hilft wohl nur *Immortal Throne* zu kaufen (Ebay, gab schon NEU/ SOFORT KAUF Angebote zu ~9€ dort). Mit der Installation von IT werden alle Quests zurück gesetzt, die bereits aktivierten Portale bleiben aber erhalten. Dann musst du halt das mit dem Stab nochmal machen.

Hab so auch ein paar Quests wiederholt, bei denen es als Belohnung Punkte für die Meisterschaft, bzw. Attribute gab..


----------



## Iceman (18. Februar 2008)

Solon25 am 17.02.2008 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls das auch nicht klappt hilft wohl nur *Immortal Throne* zu kaufen (Ebay, gab schon NEU/ SOFORT KAUF Angebote zu ~9€ dort). Mit der Installation von IT werden alle Quests zurück gesetzt, die bereits aktivierten Portale bleiben aber erhalten. Dann musst du halt das mit dem Stab nochmal machen.
> 
> Hab so auch ein paar Quests wiederholt, bei denen es als Belohnung Punkte für die Meisterschaft, bzw. Attribute gab..



Ist IT schon drin, hab das Paket vor einigen Monaten über Steam gekauft. Spiele also direkt IT.

Ich muss ja anscheinend sowieso die Quests nochmal anfangen da nu alles buggy ist, ich schau morgen oder so mal ob das funktioniert.


----------



## Solon25 (21. Februar 2008)

Kann dich gleich auf den nächsten "Bug" vorbereiten. Bin nun mit dem 2. Chara in Chang'an gewesen. Dort bekommt man die Quest, die Terrakottasoldaten im Palast zu beseitigen. In der Belohnung steht:

_2 Attributspunkte
Magische Waffe
Erfahrungspunkte_

Die 2 Punkte bekam ich beide male nicht.. Ebenfalls in Chang'an, dort gibt es diese Feuerviecher die aus dem Boden kommen. Hatte es schon 2 mal das da einer Unsichtbar ist und auf eine Wache eindrischt. Einmal hatte er meinen Leichenkönig am Wickel. Musste den kurz entlassen weil ich das Viech ja net erwische. Nervt wenn dann grade beim Händler bist und ständig sein gedresche und Quiecken zu hören ist..


----------



## Solon25 (26. Februar 2008)

Iceman am 17.02.2008 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad mal wieder TQ gespielt und stehe mit meinem Charakter nun beim Quest Invocation in Memphis (2. Akt). Ich hab beide Questitems gesammelt, aber wenn ich den Imhotep anspreche sagt er mir nur, dass man das Ritual starten könnte, wenn ich ihm das andere Item bringe.


Das hatte ich gestern Abend mit meinem Main Chara auf Episch jetzt auch. Ich hab dann das _Auge des Chaos_, wie von Goddess vorgeschlagen, auf dem Boden abgelegt und ihn nochmal angesprochen. Wieder verlangte er das noch "fehlende" Teil. Hab das Auge dann wieder aufgenommen, ihn angesprochen und schwupps... weg war er. Daraufhin bin ich zum Tor gegangen und siehe da, dort stand er. Konnte ihn ansprechen und alles lief ab wie angedacht.

Als ich vor ein paar Wochen mit meinem 2. Chara dort war, hatte ich ihn zwischendurch mit nur dem Stab im Gepäck angesprochen weil sein *!* gelb war und da lief alles direkt richtig ab. Ich vermute mal man muss ihn einfach zwischendurch ansprechen. Würde jetzt gerne noch wissen ob du beim Tor wo er das Ritual abhält geschaut hattest


----------



## Iceman (26. Februar 2008)

Solon25 am 26.02.2008 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute mal man muss ihn einfach zwischendurch ansprechen. Würde jetzt gerne noch wissen ob du beim Tor wo er das Ritual abhält geschaut hattest



Ist durch mein Dateien hin und herschieben völlig kaputt der Char. Questlog lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen, der Typ ist ganz weg, ebenso alle sonstigen Hauptquestgeber in dem Akt. Hab ehrlich gesagt die Lust auf das Spiel verloren...


----------

